# Flickering florescent light



## Mainelyelectric (Apr 22, 2010)

I have built a flickering florescent light and it works great. If any one wants to talk about it and I can give step by step instructions. If any one wants them. I'm kinda new to here (well i have been on here for a while) I'm just slow and still getting to know how to do threads!!!

Thanks Ben


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Ben,
Would love to see a tutorial on your light !! And Welcome!! Tons of great stuff here!!


----------



## Mainelyelectric (Apr 22, 2010)

*starting my thread*

do you know youtube if you do go to my channel and check out a vid of it. lookup Mainelyelectric like i said i'm just geting use to making threads so i will try to fig out how to put together a totoreal


peace Ben


p.s. maybe you could help me out on that it would be great thanks


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here you go Ben, I embeded the video here so everyone wont have to go to youtube to see it.
YouTube- flickering floresant light project


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome thanks for the step by step. Pdcollins6092 TY for the link!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, so glad you posted this tutorial video here. It is such a cool trick to make flickering fluorescent lights. I'm going to go to a site now and find one of those flasher discs. Never heard of one those before. Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, I Googled a bit but I keep getting flash drives and computer stuff. Do you have a direct link to a source?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is one link for them, you can also google search 120 volt flasher button and come up with some more.
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/Mer...E1008&Category_Code=RedEnlExt&Product_Count=0


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh thank you. I was thinking they must have been called something else. 

I saw a flickering fluorescent light at Fright Props that was very cool. But it's $350!  Here's a video of it. Flickers very much like yours Mainleyelectric but would cost way, way less :

YouTube- FrightProps Fright Lights#!


----------



## Zombor (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been looking for an inexpensive and effective way to build one of these for a long time now. I will definitely be building this for my haunt this year. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice! A great effect for fairly cheap. I don't understand how they can charge $350 for that fright light. ridiculous! Highway Robbery!!!


----------



## ryanrgrnt (Sep 14, 2010)

Absolutely ingeniuis


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

great tip. these Flasher buttons/Outlet Winkers are one of those objects that are useful for all kinds of applications. last i checked ace hardware carries them. I heard a rumor that you can stack two of them in series to get a more random flicker has anyone tried/ had success with that method?


----------



## ryanrgrnt (Sep 14, 2010)

*Directions*

I love it. I want it. I gotta have it! [email protected] Send me instructions and parts list if you get time. I gotta few things I do that you might like. Some paint/ decorating ideas thats out of this world when you get time to do them! Thanks, great vid


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Terra said:


> Oh, so glad you posted this tutorial video here. It is such a cool trick to make flickering fluorescent lights. I'm going to go to a site now and find one of those flasher discs. Never heard of one those before. Thanks!


You can always just get the winker outlet and it will work the same way. Plug something into the outlet and it starts flashing. Ace Hardware use to carry them but it's been five or six years since I bought one there. Some of them flash at a different rate so look closely at the flash rate on the outlet or the button.

This one is around $5 but it only flashes 14-20 times per minute 
http://www.fdsons.com/100w-winker-lampholder-adapt-c47110-p-21745.html


----------

